# Selecting a possible "Show"puppy.



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

I will be getting a male WGSD puppy later this week from a breeder. I made the deposit as soon as the litter was born and have 1st pick of 7 boys.

One of the boys is a possible show dog. The Breeder emailed me about getting the show dog for pet price. They offered to show the dog when they host events about 300 miles away from where I live. I'm not sure how often one of these events are. If we agreed, we would have to wait until he was 3 to neuter him.

I haven't seen anything on their website about different pricing, although I do know some breeders charge different for puppies. What can I expect he difference to be if I bought a show dog for a pet? This was the puppy we were leaning towards although our final decision will be actually seeing them. Is a show dog that special? 

I'm sure many of the males will make wonderful pets. Our first priority is a loving new family member.

I've had 2 GSD's but not a male. I'm not keen on the idea of leaving him intact for 3 years. Would there be behavioral issues?

I haven't contacted the breeder yet, but would like to hear any opinions before I do. I'm leaning towards just getting a pet unless I find out I just have to have this little guy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know little about the 'show dogs' but as far as males go, leaving one intact is just fine as long as you are responsible and let the dog know what is not appropriate as far as marking and humping. I have an intact 3 yr old male(WL) and he lives with two spayed females and is around females in heat often when we train. 
I've never seen any problems due to his *not *being neutered. 

Your pup being temperamentally sound is most important, whether he is or isn't intact shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty much, the only difference between a pet quality dog and a show quality dog is physical conformation. 

Usually the price difference (from what I've noticed anyway) can range from $200 - $500+ extra for show quality. 

Considering you mainly want a pet, I'd say not to go for the show dog unless you're serious about going out and showing him. 
And showing dogs isn't just trotting around the ring. More often than not (for UKC shows, anyway) owners hire experienced handlers to show their dog for them. And a good handler isn't cheap. 
I know there's a lot more expenses to dog showing than just hiring a handler and entry fees, but I'm not entirely familiar with conformation, so I'm not sure what else all comes into play, as far as the financial burden of showing goes. 

Unless you're very open to the idea of breeding him later ('very open' meaning he'll be bred, as long as he gets his titles, passes his health checks, etc.), don't get the show pup. (Unless the breeder is willing to let him go to a pet home). 

Do you know if the breeder is offering a co-ownership with him or not?

ETA: Behavioral issues stem from lack of training, not hormones. 
My little man is two, intact, and is pretty much perfect. 
My mom's neutered five year old pees on everything, doesn't get along with (most) other males, etc.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you talking about showing in breed or performance?


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Are you talking about showing in breed or performance?


It would be in WGSDCA events at 1 location. He wouldn't be away from us for long periods.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is very little opportunity for a white GSD to show and it doesn't sound like you are even going to be involved in it. Is there a reason you would want a show puppy if this is the case? Are you planning on breeding him in the future? Is this a co-ownership with the breeder?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Considering you mainly want a pet, I'd say not to go for the show dog More often than not (for UKC shows, anyway) owners hire experienced handlers to show their dog for them. And a good handler isn't cheap.


Professional handlers aren't allowed in the UKC. 

To the OP-Did the breeder say if you changed your mind before the 3 years was up that you'd be able to have the dog neutered sooner or will they have the final say?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Professional handlers aren't allowed in the UKC.
> 
> To the OP-Did the breeder say if you changed your mind before the 3 years was up that you'd be able to have the dog neutered sooner or will they have the final say?


I didn't know that! (See, I told you I wan't as 'knowledgeable' in the show ring area!) Haha.

BUT, point still stands. Showing can be expensive. It can be a complete pain and hassle if you don't plan on breeding him. 

And I would assume he'd have ample opportunity to show in WGSDCA (White German Shepherd Dog Club of America) events and in UKC....


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Breeders themselves would show them. They show a lot of their dogs. I would not do co-ownership and would definitely want an out.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Billn1959 said:


> The Breeders themselves would show them. They show a lot of their dogs. I would not do co-ownership and would definitely want an out.


What would you get out of this? I could understand if you were involved and having fun with it, but you would be shipping your dog to be shown to the breeders. You say it's not a co-ownership so who's going to pay for it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That and the fact that _if _he excels they may want to use him as stud as he would really be an asset to their breeding program. That could mean he would be tied up in being a stud dog...unless you aren't on board with all of it, better to just let them keep the show dog and you get a pet/companion with no ties to the breeder.
I would assume the breeder would pay for everything show related~as well as vetting/grooming and whatever needed to show him.


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm waiting a reply with many of the questions I have. I understand that they would show at no cost to me. Having experience handlers working with my boy seems like it could be positive for him. Of course, I plan on going through puppy class and beyond with him. Either way, I will be getting bringing home a puppy this Thursday. Of the 7 boys, another one of them may just be the one.
I appreciate all your comments. Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't really see a problem. My breeder talked me into showing my dog and now I've shown him quite a bit (UKC and SV type shows, and we did AKC matches when he was a puppy). I actually show him myself now. I don't do it a lot because it can be expensive but UKC shows are pretty fun for me.


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

What does a breeder see in a show dog vs a non show dog. They are experienced in both breeding and showing and have many awards. Is it more physical characteristics?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do you have to be serious about showing if you
have a show dog? show dogs make great pets.



Konotashi said:


> Pretty much, the only difference between a pet quality dog and a show quality dog is physical conformation.
> 
> Usually the price difference (from what I've noticed anyway) can range from $200 - $500+ extra for show quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Just personally, I would not do co-ownerships. They seldom tend to favor the non-show/sport puppy buyer. If you do not intend to show or do not know enough about showing, do not bother getting a show quality pup. There will be a premium in price and you might have to give the breeder part ownership and/or breeding rights. If you wish to get a show pup and show competitively, I would not go with white dogs. There are better dogs for show. 

The breeder will usually evaluate and grade the dogs at 7-8 weeks. For show, we look at movement, structure, temperament etc. Most breeders will pick pups based on the desired traits for whatever sport or show venue they participate in. A lot of times, it is a guessing game. You keep a puppy, wait till 1 year or so, see how it develops, if it has the right qualities, you keep it, finish it and then enter it into your breeding program. More often than out, they will wash out. If they wash out, they will be homed accordingly (pet, sport, whatever).

I do not understand why you want a show quality pup when you do not intend to show. Get one of the other males free and clear. Enjoy it as a companion.


----------

